# Pressure Valve Problem



## Thomv47 (1 mo ago)

I am hoping someone can figure out my problem. One of my zones is causing my Watts 1 1/4 pressure vacumn breaker to start overflowing out of the bottom of my top black plastic cover. It is losing so much water that my pressure guage showed zero pressure. I realized something was wrong when my water flow in my house just barely came out of my kitchen facet. This particular zone has the least amount of sprinkler heads compared to my other zones. I am on a well system with a 2 HP deep well pump.


----------

